# Confidence



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi there just curious as to how long it took everyone before they gained the confidence to actively hunt using a slingshot. I've been shooting for just shy of a year and about 4 months ago I decided I was confident enough with my accuracy to try and get rid of some pests in our garden, seeing a wood pigeon land perfectly in our garden I took aim and missed. After this I decided I wouldn't try it again for awhile but was interested in how long before everyone felt comfortable enough to take a shot every time? Thanks!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Not sure when I actually felt like it was time. I just seem to remember one day I went out and tried. I had quite a few misses but the confidence comes after the first success...you build off of it...

I always say, "when you can hit a 2" target 8/10 times then you should be ready" however, shooting an animal isn't the same as a stationary target, so don't expect an 80% success rate when hunting. The ability to hit the small target doesn't guarantee that you will...but it does up your chances of well placed humane kill shot...which is the most important part of hunting with a SS...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

I never really thought about it like that, I might give it a go again soon I'm definitely more consistent. Maybe I'm just a sore loser that it wasn't a first time thing for me aha


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shooting live game can be different than inanimate targets . It's a psychological thing . I 've known tournament archers , darn good shots .Never out of the five ring . Draw down on a live animal and they get buck fever .


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Decerz69 said:


> I never really thought about it like that, I might give it a go again soon I'm definitely more consistent. Maybe I'm just a sore loser that it wasn't a first time thing for me aha


It can be frustrating at first...especially when you can hit a small target almost every shot in your backyard...but, nerves can play a factor when hunting...you just have to keep trying...and don't over think your shot...just relax

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> Shooting live game can be different than inanimate targets . It's a psychological thing . I 've known tournament archers , darn good shots .Never out of the five ring . Draw down on a live animal and they get buck fever .


Exactly

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

When you say buck fever do you mean I might of rushed my shot?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Decerz69 said:


> When you say buck fever do you mean I might of rushed my shot?


Buck fever is a term that describes the inability to hit the broadside of a barn...due to anxiety....many people start shaking so badly that they can't hold on target...I guess it could also be used for an impatient shot as well...
Just realize that nervousness or anxiousness is normal when hunting...we all experience it...just have to learn to control it...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Decerz69 said:
> 
> 
> > When you say buck fever do you mean I might of rushed my shot?
> ...


Ohhhh, any tips to control it or would it be like target shooting practice makes perfect?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Decerz69 said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Decerz69 said:
> ...


Well....I found that taking slow deep breaths helped...after awhile, it just seems to get easier...so, you are right... practice makes perfect...the more you hunt, the more relaxed you will become...pretty soon you'll be public enemy #1 in the pigeon/dove/squirrel community..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Decerz69 said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Decerz69 said:
> ...


Re create your hunting conditions while practicing . Have your targets as real looking as possible and imagine the shot is real . This way you confront any psychological and physiological reactions that occur . Archers do it with 3D targets .


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't know about y'all but after hunting game my legs shake-uncontrollably. I used to hunt with 28 lb. draw weight bands and 7/16 steel, that can make anybody shake after holding on a target for a minute. Stay calm and use heavy bands and ammo until you are proficient with that. I built to light bands and ammo after a headshot on a squirrel with the #28 bands and .50 cal lead. It was maybe only 5 months before I became proficient and actually go out to hunt. Before that I used 30 lb. bands and 1/4 in. steel (way before this fourm even came into my world). Now #8 bands and 3/8 steel or even marbles can get me game. You will get better with practice and time.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't remeber how long after I started shooting.. but I do recommend stump shooting... walking through the woods aiming at different targets at different distances and angles.. to get ready for hunting.. to me shooting at a target the same distance.. same height... over and over isn't enough..you got to change it up some


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yea the taking slow breaths help's lot. finlly I took my first dove around 15 yards using double golds gym green tapered 1in to 3/4 bands at 40in draw using marbles. I literally took the top half of its skull off.. Didn't get any pics though.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds like you are ready to me. The only way I know to build confidence is to experience the actual hunting. When we shoot clay pigeons I teach my nieces and nephews safety first, then the basics of a good shooting form. We then shoot paper targets to get used to aiming the weapon. Once they have the basics down we throw some slow clay pigeons to get them started. Once they hit their first clay pigeon their confidence grows with the each hit.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I think it shows a commitment to ethical hunting that you want your shooting game to be really tight before you'll hunt.
Personally I've been shooting ~3 years and I'm only now getting to the point that I'd hunt, but that's (a) with limited opportunity to shoot and (b) I'm unco as shit.

Maybe buy a tube of paintballs? If you're getting head shots with a fast rig you'll stun most small game, if you miss, you'll give em a good scare and some good bruises...


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I have always been confident in my shots with a slingshot never got buck fever just the opposite actually I seem to get better when I hunt


----------

